# Front of store shifts



## AutGotAlot (Feb 24, 2021)

So why all the sudden are all my shifts for guest advocate.i haven't been scheduled not one Service advocate shift for weeks. Mean while newer Tm's who are being scheduled for service desk are prancing around  making guests uncomfortable. Not cool


----------



## Loading (Feb 24, 2021)

Your ETL is the one scheduling you, you should talk to them about it. They might be giving you check out advocate hours because that's all they have. Payroll is tight after all.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 24, 2021)

Your etl might trying to give you a new area to learn. Take the hours.


----------



## starfishncoffee (Feb 24, 2021)

There seems to be more of an emphasis on making as many front end TMs proficient in as many areas of front-of-store operations as possible (so they can move someone from the lanes to GS to so returns if DU gets heavy, for example). The same thing is happening at my store. I’d say your ETL knows you can do both and perhaps is giving others time to train.

(I guess I can see the point of it, but some folks are not cut out for GS and it also makes me cringe more than a little.)


----------

